# P.E.T.A



## Irishcat922 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sponsered by _People_ who love to _Eat Tasty Animals_. I found this very funny.
http://www.savetoby.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

I used to have a bumper sticker that said "I love animals -- they're delicious!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

The car broke down eventually, and the bumper sticker had to be retired along with the car. I got a lot of dirty looks from my liberal neighbors so they were happy in the end I'm sure, but I miss that car and the bumper stickers. 

(I also had one that said "I didn't vote for Clinton for President -- or her husband" and another which said "Is your church BATF-approved?")


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> I used to have a bumper sticker that said "I love animals -- they're delicious!"



I've seen that one - pretty good!


----------



## 5Solas (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Sponsered by _People_ who love to _Eat Tasty Animals_. I found this very funny.
> http://www.savetoby.com/



I always thought it stood for Presbyterians Eating Tasty Animals...


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I used to have a bumper sticker that said "I love animals -- they're delicious!"



I think I'll adopt this as my new motto! 

[Edited on 3-1-2005 by daveb]


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 28, 2005)

funniest bumper sticker I've ever seen:

"Vegetables are NOT food.....

Vegetables are what food EATS."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

PETA Employees Charged With Animal Cruelty


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> I used to have a bumper sticker that said "I love animals -- they're delicious!"


----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 6, 2006)

I want one of those bumper stickers. 

My favorite now is: "As a former fetus, I oppose abortion."

But some of these others sound pretty good too.


----------

